# 801: Do certified copies of passports expire?



## baileys (Jan 16, 2017)

Specially for forms 888. If some of my witnesses are the same as my previous stage application, do they need to re certify their passport if the passport is the same? 

I have heard for some institutions it needs to be certified within the last 12 months, but in this case they would be 2 years old.


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

baileys said:


> Specially for forms 888. If some of my witnesses are the same as my previous stage application, do they need to re certify their passport if the passport is the same?
> 
> I have heard for some institutions it needs to be certified within the last 12 months, but in this case they would be 2 years old.


It wouldn't hurt to have them re-certified. In the event that there is a 12 month expiry on the original document, it would suck for you to submit the old ones only to be told you need current ones.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

A certified copy of a document is valid as long as the document is valid. eg. a birth certificate or diploma is valid forever, a passport or driver's licence is valid up until the document expires.
So if your passport is still current, the certified copy is still current.


----------



## baileys (Jan 16, 2017)

aussiesteve said:


> A certified copy of a document is valid as long as the document is valid. eg. a birth certificate or diploma is valid forever, a passport or driver's licence is valid up until the document expires.
> So if your passport is still current, the certified copy is still current.


Thanks very much!


----------

